# Crab or Shrimp Salad TNT



## kadesma (May 6, 2011)

I find there are many seafood salads out there but I really like this one In a bowl combine 1 lb. of fresh crab or small shrimp I prefer the crab. add 2 cups diced celery the small more white stalks in the center. and someminced onion about 3 Tab vidalias. Add just enough mayo and a tea. of Dijon to bind the ingredients together. On individual plates or large fancy platter place 2 thickly sliced heirloom tomates. put or top each tomatoe with  6 large cooked artichoke ( you can used canned just besure they aren't marinated and be sure to rinse) now circle each tomatoe or the outside of you platter with shredded iceberg lettuce 1 head should do it. and now garnish the lettuce with either sliced or wedged hard cooked eggs and scatter your favorite olives on the lettuce for decoration  Serve with either Louis Dressing or my favorite Green Goddess. If you would like either dressing let me know and i'll post.
kadesma


----------

